# Stuck in a toilet!



## John Campbell (Aug 30, 2005)

This must be a first - has anyone ever been stuck in a toilet when they were needed?

The Finnish ferry KING carrying 54 passengers ran aground Friday after its master got stuck in the bathroom, according to a report from Reuters based on a release from the Finnish Coast Guard.

The captain got stuck in the bathroom because of a jammed lock and yelled for help, the article quoted the coast guard as saying. One of the ferry’s crew managed to slow the vessel down but unfortunately it was too late, and the vessel ran aground on a rock near Helsinki.

Some minor injuries were reported, as well as some cosmetic damage to the vessel. The coast guard is investigating whether the captain’s actions were criminal, but hey, at least he wasn’t drinking


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Are we dure that he didn't go to the bathroom *after *she went aground, not before?


----------



## Nick Balls (Apr 5, 2008)

One of my first watch-keeping jobs was as third mate on a Mavrolean's ship. This involved a lot of coastal work off the west coast of Scotland. This was at a time when the one radar got turned off as soon as you left port! ( Old men wanted the radar used only in bad visibility and were 'saving it' for such occasions.) 
It was an evening watch coming down the Minch when nature called and I grabbed the interval between the 15min fix of using the Bridge toilet. ................ She was an old ship and had a nice teak doored loo on the port side of the bridge accessed from outside of the wheelhouse. When it was time to leave the old teak door had jammed solidly shut!
A heart stopping moment of blind panic!!!!!!!! Course alteration coming up in 5 minutes, Seacunnie posted on starboard wing well away from any plaintive cries!! 

Taking a run at it I kicked that door so hard !!!!!!!!!!! 

Luck was with me that time ! I can laugh about it after all this time but it was the stuff of nightmares back then.


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

It seems to be quite a frequent occurrence. I had finished docking a brand new maiden voyage French 'ro-ro' and the Captain shook me by the hand said thank you very much, handed me my papers, escorted me to the lift, opened the lift door, told me to press M and was gone. I did as I was told and the lift started down and then shuddered and went pitch black. I sat on the lift floor and called the tugs on the radio and told them of my predicament. It took half an hour before the lights came on and I got to M. Being the duty Pilot my next ship was waiting for me, a Dutch container ship sailing and a very senior Master. I apologised for the delay and he wouldn't believe me and never said a word to me during the sailing operation.


----------



## Ian Harrod (Oct 11, 2005)

How many times as a pilot have you said goodbye to the master, confirmed the course and speed, told the pilot boat you are on your way down, turned the door handle and walked straight into the bridge toilet?

Be honest now!!!


----------

